# One for the Dio fans \m/



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know there's plenty of metal fans on here so thought I'd bring the Dio tribute album 'This is your life' to your attention.

Picked it up at the weekend think it's great. Metallica, Motorhead, Anthrax, Corey Taylor, Tenacious D and plenty of others doing some cracking Dio covers. Well worth a look. :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw the great Ronnie James at Portsmouth Guildhall in 1987.

The guy was amazing and held the whole audience in his hands.

God rest his soul :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I never had the chance to see him live but have loved some of the stuff he's done for a while now. Amazing singer.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I never had the chance to see him live but have loved some of the stuff he's done for a while now. Amazing singer.


Saw Dio a few times,always a good show and great voice.always preferred dio black Sabbath to ozzys too.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Love Dio and this is a great album. He's done so many classic songs, this is a no brainer.


----------

